# سر الزواج



## noraa (3 مايو 2010)

والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

يعتبر سر الزواج من ضمن اسرار الكنيسه السبعه والتي هي:



الأسرار المقدّسة: سرّ المعموديّة سرّ الميرون المقدّس سرّ التوبة والاعتراف سرّ الزواج المقدّس سرّ الكهنوت المقدّس سرّ مسحة المرضى الرّقاد بالربّ وإكرام الموتى




سر الزواج المقدس


الزواج عقد طبيعي بين رجل وامرأة. المسيح رفعه الى سرّ مقدّس بين المعتمدين.
الخطبة: هي مرحلة استعداديّة للزواج، يتعرّف فيها الخطيبان الواحد على الآخر. يلتقي الكاهن بالخطيبين مرارًا لكي يشرح لهما سموّ الزواج المقدس وواجباته وروحانيّاته.
المحابس والخواتم: رمز قديم للعهد بين الرجل والمرأة.
في الشرع الكنسيّ، ليست الخطبة نصف زواج كما تقول العامّة. وبركة الكاهن في الخطبة بركة روحيّة وليس لها أي مفعول قانونيّ.
تبادل الرضى: وفيه يتبادل الزوجان الرضى أمام الكاهن والشهود (الأشابين) والجماعة الكنسيّة الحاضرة.
رتبة صلوات الإكليل: تشتمل على الطلبات لأجل الزوجين والآيات المقدّسة من سفر التكوين وتلاوة الإنجيل المقدس، والتبريكات والتوجيهات الروحيّة التي يجب أن تسيّر حياة الزوجين.
الاكليل: يقول بولس الرّسول: الرجل إكليل المرأة والمرأة إكليل الرجل. والاكليل رمز للنضوج الروحيّ الذي وصل اليه الزوجان. لقد أصبحا أهلاً للحياة وللدعوة الروحيّة في الزواج. ولذا يكلّلان أمام الجماعة الكنسيّة كلّها. الإكليل رمز للسلطة الملكيّة. فالإنسان ملك على الخليقة. وإلى هذا يشير بولس الرسول في الرسالة الى العبرانيين (2،7) عندما يتكلم عن الإنسان ملك الخليقة قائلاً: بالمجد والكرامة كلّله وعلى أعمال يديه سلّطه"، وهي آية من المزمور 8: 5-7. وقد أصبحت النشيد الشعبيّ المشهور في حفلة الإكليل: "أيها الربُّ إلهنا، بالمجد والكرامة كلّلهما وعلى أعمال يديك سلّطهما".
سرّ الزواج وسرّ الكنيسة: يشرح لنا القديس بولس في رسالته إلى الأفسسيّين، واجبات الحياة الزوجيّة وسموّ دعوة الزوجين. ويعطي المثل الأسمى لعلاقة الرجل والمرأة من خلال سرّ المسيح والكنيسة: "أيها الرجال أحبّوا نساءكم كما أحبّ المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وبذل نفسه لأجلها" (5: 25).
الكأس المشتركة: إن صلوات حفلة الإكليل موزّعة على غرار رتبة القدّاس الإلهي. وكانت تقام قديمًا في أثناء الاحتفال بليترجيّا القداس. وقد بقيت الكأس المشتركة إشارة الى هذه العادة القديمة، والى المناولة التي كانت تُعطى للعروسين.
واليوم ترمز الكأس، بعد بركة الخمر دون تكريسه، الى الشِركة الكاملة بين العروسين. وتعطى أيضًا للأشابين.
زيّاح العروسين: إنها "زفّة" كنسيّة تعني فرح الجماعة وابتهاجها، وخاصّة تكريس العروسين لله في سرّالزواج المقدّس. وكما كانت الذبائح قديمًا تزيّح حول هيكل التقدمة قبل نحرها، هكذا يزيّح العروسان لأنهما تكرّسا للربّ، الواحد للآخر، في السرّ المقدس. وعلى رأسيهما أكاليل الرسل والشهداء.
سرّ الزواج يعني تأسيس أسرة مسيحيّة جديدة وكنيسة بيتيّة جديدة.
"أيها الربّ إلهنا، بالمجد والكرامة كلّلهما، وعلى أعمال يديك سلّطهما". 



امين


----------



## candy shop (4 مايو 2010)

> سرّ الزواج يعني تأسيس أسرة مسيحيّة جديدة وكنيسة بيتيّة جديدة.
> "أيها الربّ إلهنا، بالمجد والكرامة كلّلهما، وعلى أعمال يديك سلّطهما"



موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااا

ميرسى يا نورا 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع  
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا

موضوع رااائع وهام جداا


سلام الرب يســـــوع


​*


----------

